

I think 3rd party apps using yfrog's API still use Twitter passwords, not Oauth. - orblivion
http://code.google.com/p/imageshackapi/wiki/YFROGupload
I'm sure this applies to any of these image sharing services, of course, but I'm particularly disappointed in yfrog, since they use OAuth, ostensibly. Are people serious about this OAuth thing? We should make it known that 3rd party apps aren't playing kosher with your passwords.
======
orblivion
I'm sure this applies to any of these image sharing services, of course, but
I'm particularly disappointed in yfrog, since they use OAuth, ostensibly. Are
people serious about this OAuth thing? We should make it known that 3rd party
apps aren't playing kosher with your passwords.

------
cmelbye
Well, aren't they going to have a fun time in June.

[http://apiwiki.twitter.com/OAuth-
FAQ#Whenareyougoingtoturnof...](http://apiwiki.twitter.com/OAuth-
FAQ#WhenareyougoingtoturnoffBasicAuth)

~~~
orblivion
Wow, that's exciting. Good for Twitter.

How does Basic Auth work though? How can they prevent using it? I'm assuming
that the website will still have a text login, can't they somehow highjack
that? I guess Twitter just won't make it an XML interface or whatnot anymore,
so it'll necessarily be a hack.

So are they also saying that you can't have 3rd party desktop apps anymore
without registering them with OAuth? That's a bit annoying if you ask me. I
guess they'll have an API key like Flickr.

